# Homemade knife for Christmas



## FlipKing (Nov 26, 2011)

handmade from my Fiance's Great-Uncle. Blade is an old saw blade, hardwood handle, initials on the handle and on the actual handle under the wood. Love it. Love knowing no one can go to Bass Pro and buy one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome blade. I've always admired folks that have the skill to make a knife out of saw blades, files etc. Definitely a keepsake...


----------



## FlipKing (Nov 26, 2011)

He gave me one rule...Use it. Lol he said he doesn't build knives not to be used.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2011)

FlipKing said:


> He gave me one rule...Use it. Lol he said he doesn't build knives not to be used.



I'd take his advice. The only knives I have that I don't use are the ones I have from those that are no longer with us.


----------



## FlipKing (Nov 26, 2011)

It's kinda a big deal to get one in the family too. So it means alot. My fiance's Dad has one that he got about 5 or 6 years go and its the only one he has.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2011)

FlipKing said:


> It's kinda a big deal to get one in the family too. So it means alot. My fiance's Dad has one that he got about 5 or 6 years go and its the only one he has.



Is your fiance's great uncle in georgia? several folks, me included, would pay good money for such a gem.


----------



## FlipKing (Nov 26, 2011)

No sir, North Carolina. He doesn't even sell them. He says there are 2 types of people that can't buy his knives, people he likes and people he doesn't like. Lol He also makes them and donates them to wildlife foundations for auctions.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2011)

FlipKing said:


> No sir, North Carolina. He doesn't even sell them. He says there are 2 types of people that can't buy his knives, people he likes and people he doesn't like. Lol He also makes them and donates them to wildlife foundations for auctions.



That is awesome, and makes them even more priceless.


----------



## FlipKing (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes sir. I'm 22 and plan for it to go to my kids one day. But only after many many deer cleanings with it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2011)

FlipKing said:


> Yes sir. I'm 22 and plan for it to go to my kids one day. But only after many many deer cleanings with it


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice gift.
I understand your future inlaw's logic. Gifting a knife you make is a special thing. Not so much that he gifts them but why he gifts them. I wish I could give mine away like that, but my better half is partial to indoor plumbing.
Nice work, very special indeed. 
May I ask where in NC? I seem to be up there as much as here, at my laffin place in Hanging Dog. I'm sure I'd enjoy meeting him.
(You can buy those kind of knives at Bass Pro, but you'll have to meet me in the parking lot.)


----------



## carver (Nov 27, 2011)

Great looking blade.


----------



## FlipKing (Nov 27, 2011)

He's in the Henderson area. Yeah, knowing the meaning behind getting one of these knives means alot, means how much I've been accepted into the family. I can't wait to get it it's first blood and some much deserved use!


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 27, 2011)

Great gift, good lookin knife.  You're a luck man.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 27, 2011)

I like those a lot! His knifemaking,and his philosophy.


----------



## FlipKing (Nov 27, 2011)

I appreciate all the comments! I'm about as proud as a peacock of it. Ready for my next trip to the woods,lol


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!  That is a keepsake for sure!


----------

